# 75 Gallon Tank / CO2 Cheap



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I was never successful at a planted tank. I tried for quite awhile. Probably the wrong lights. I have a 75 Gallon tank, CO2 bottle, stand and hood. $100 u pickup and haul off. Before Saturday Noon. The fake plants and things stay for my kids tanks.
email me:
[email protected]

First one here gets it. Celina
pics on request

2 free plecos If you want them


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Sold


----------

